# [SOLVED] How to unlock the monitor screen in Adobe Premier Pro CS3 ?



## Kimonas (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi.
Could someone kindly help me with the following?
I have Adobe Premier Pro CS3 and the screen of the monitor has somehow become locked, so that I now do not know how to move the displayed picture right or left to disclose what lies behind it, as I used to be able to do before it was accidentally locked. Does anyone know how to unlock it? :4-dontkno
Thanks
Kimonas


----------



## yellowbox (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: How to unlock the monitor screen in Adobe Premier Pro CS3 ?*

I know adobe premier has pretty bad lock-up/freezing issues. Are you sure that isn't what is going on? I ask because you say the "Screen of the monitor has become locked" rather than layers inside of the program.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: How to unlock the monitor screen in Adobe Premier Pro CS3 ?*

If you mean you want to move just the monitor panel in Premiere, leaving the timeline etc where it is, go to the top right corner of the panel you want to move and click on the little icon that looks like a dot point list, a context menu should drop down and have an option to "undock this panel" select it and the panel should become a separate window which you can move to where you want.
In Premiere Pro you can save your preferred workspace by arranging the panels how you like to have them then go to the top menu and drop down the "Windows" menu > select Workspace > save workspace, give it a name (my workspace). Once selected each time you open Premiere it will be arranged how you like it - there are some presets already available to you - editing, colour correction etc


----------



## Kimonas (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: How to unlock the monitor screen in Adobe Premier Pro CS3 ?*

Thanks zuluclayman. I really just don't know the terminology of computers, so I have trouble communicating. I don't even know what a panel is. I'll just try with the English I know, to see if I can make myself understood. 
When I import a video into Premier, there is a picture that appears right in front of me. I can select on the Timeline a different spot and then a different picture appears on the screen. However, the picture is out of focus. By clicking inside the picture, I can manipulate the dimensions so that no part of the picture is hidden from view. Unless I do that, the periphery of the picture will not be visible, only the centre will be visible.
So by clicking inside, it is possible to change the margins and even to move the picture around. You can take the whole picture right or left, etc. 
Now, this ability has somehow been lost. I click inside the picture but nothing happens. It is as if it doesn't "understand" the click, it doesn't respond.
I found the "undock panel", which you suggested, but it is not marked bold, thus I can not select it. From the drop-down menu, some choices are marked bold and it is possible to select, and some not. It belongs to the ones that are not in bold.
Your other suggestion I was also not able to carry out. I go to "Window" and then I can select "Workspace". Then it has the following choices:
Audio 
Color correction
Editing
Effects
untitled Workspace
New Workspace
Delete Workspace
Reset current workspace

I don't know if I should select any of those.

Thanks
Kimon


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: How to unlock the monitor screen in Adobe Premier Pro CS3 ?*

Hmm, still not exactly sure what the problem is but a couple of things first:
If the whole of the "picture" is not showing in the monitor panel - 
a) either you haven't made the Project Settings to suit the pixel dimensions of the source material (video clips, still photographs etc) eg: if you make the project settings to have the pixel dimensions be 1280x720 and then import stills that are bigger than that you won't be able to see all of the image.
b) the monitor panel settings are not allowing you to see all the image - you can adjust the zoom level of the monitor panel - see attached image

In the Windows > Workspace menu select "Editing" as the workspace or try the "reset current workspace" command.
When you click in the monitor panel - where the image shows - is there a yellow line appearing around the edges of that box?


----------



## Kimonas (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: How to unlock the monitor screen in Adobe Premier Pro CS3 ?*

It is still all gibberish to me.

But the "reset current workspace" worked.

Thank you!


----------

